# Superbowl Giveaway



## bmudd14474 (Feb 12, 2022)

In the fun of the superbowl we are going to do a giveaway. 








To enter you just need to comment with what you think the final score will be and which team will have each score. In addition in case there are multiple correct guesses you need to put when in the game the last points will be scored and the person closest to it in case of a tie will win. For example LA 127 Cin 257   2:57 4th.  So to be clear the 2:57 means that at 2:57 point in the 4th the last points were scored.

Winner will get to choice from a few different thermometers and will be given their options after the winning. 

I hope everyone has fun doing this one.

Brian


----------



## drdon (Feb 12, 2022)

42 LA
26 Cin
4th 13:13


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 12, 2022)

30 Cin
27 LA

0:10 4th


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals 31 Rams 28 Last score 4th quarter 30 seconds left


----------



## clifish (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams 31 - 24 last score 2:22


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams-27
Bengals - 24
Last score @ 0.03 seconds


----------



## Buckeye1 (Feb 12, 2022)

LA 31
CIN 28
0:15 seconds left


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals 45
LA 24
1:35  4th


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2022)

Cinci 35 Rammies 38 :05 4th quarter


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals 31
LA 24
4th quarter 3:21


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 12, 2022)

Can someone put a poll on the page for simple pick of winner? Just curious, could be fun.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Feb 12, 2022)

Cincy: 34
Rams: 28
4th qtr 1:28 left


----------



## HowlingDog (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams: 24
Cincy: 21
4th qtr: 7 seconds left on a field goal.  The crowd goes wild!!!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals:35
Rams:27
4th qtr 3 minutes


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 12, 2022)

Cin 30
LA 27
00:03 4th


----------



## chp (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams 21 Bengals 13 4th 13:45


----------



## Smokin’ Hot (Feb 12, 2022)

LA 27
CIN 24
3:56 4th


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 12, 2022)

It’s rigged. Score will be tight just like all the playoff games were. This Super Bowl will be decided in the final minutes as has been designed. They have turned the NFL into WWE. This is in an attempt to re gather there fan base. They are feeding pure bs just for the fans. None of it is real anymore. Just my 2o. I’ve loved football my whole life. They have poisoned it like everything else they have touched.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 12, 2022)

Maybe so but I know i'm gonna eat way too much and be happy so I'm good with that!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe so but I know i'm gonna eat way too much and be happy so I'm good with that!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah buddy. For sure.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals 31
Rams 33

1:01 4th


----------



## Nodak21 (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams 27
Bengals 24
3:01 left in 4th


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams 34
Bengals 28
1:08 4th


----------



## ksmith9 (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams 34 Bengals 24  46 seconds left


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 12, 2022)

Rams        34
Bengals.   28
0.45  4th 

Keith


----------



## Nick-IA (Feb 12, 2022)

LA 23
Cincy 20
:03 4th


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2022)

Bengals 38
Rams 35

Bengals field goal 4 seconds left 4th quarter.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 13, 2022)

I know there’s no hope but I’m rooting for Bud Grant and the Vikings. Someday Fran Tarkenton is going to throw that Hail Mary or Fred Cox is going to kick for the extra points. I just know it! And no theatrics in the end zone. Bud would not approve.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2022)

Poll added


----------



## forktender (Feb 13, 2022)

Ram's 27- Gal's 24 @ the 14th min. 27 seconds of the 4th quart.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 28
Bengals 31
13 seconds in the 4th!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 13, 2022)

Bengals 21
Rams 24
00:02


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 37
Bengals 23
 4th 1:08


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams-35  Bengals -28   1:03  4th Qtr      Smoked goodies all 4 quarters !


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 13, 2022)

Bengals 38
Rams 35
00:13 4th


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 34 Bengals 17 4th 5:00


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2022)

Not much information regarding the giveaway but from all the other reactions I am assuming a predicted score is required.. . .So.

Cincinnati    24
Los Angeles  20

No time left on the clock


----------



## RSK (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 31
Bengals 28
0:47 in the 4th


----------



## griff32 (Feb 13, 2022)

LA 27
Cinci 20
2:12 of the 4th


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2022)

Cin----31
LA----21
3:33 left in 4th Qtr.

Bear


----------



## SEIYGE (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 24 Bengals 21
2:57 4th quarter


----------



## culpepersmoke (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams-17
Bengals - 14
Last score 4th @ 0.15 seconds


----------



## dls1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams: 27
Bengals: 20
47th quarter - 3:45 left


----------



## smokedout13 (Feb 13, 2022)

LA 31
CIN 24
1:38


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2022)

LA 38
Cinn  30
3:17 4th


----------



## nicefly (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 27 Bengals 17 1:57 4th quarter


----------



## Cody_Mack (Feb 13, 2022)

Bengals 38
Rams 35

00:04 4th


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Bengals 38
> Rams 35
> 00:04 4th



Exactly what I was going to put down, to a tee! You got in first, it's all yours, good luck! I've got the Bengal's -4.5 with BetMGM, that kicker never misses. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 24
Bengals 21
13.46 last score

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Not much information regarding the giveaway but from all the other reactions I am assuming a predicted score is required.. . .So.
> 
> Cincinnati    24
> Los Angeles  20
> ...


I have several units to offer from a thermapop to wireless units. So I'll let the winner pick


----------



## JCAP (Feb 13, 2022)

LA 42
Cin 17

3:38 Q4


----------



## RickNess (Feb 13, 2022)

Cin 31
LA 27
4th 12:28


----------



## Smoke MD (Feb 13, 2022)

Bengals Win by 1 point!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 13, 2022)

Delete please, sorry!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 13, 2022)

Jags 34
Oh wait..........  my bad.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 13, 2022)

LA 31
Cin 28
4th 1:43


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 13, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> Jags 34
> Oh wait..........  my bad.


I caught myself, I was going to pick the Steelers!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm not entering but will say Rams 21 Bengals 14 last score 8 minutes left in the 4th quarter


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams 31
Bengals 23
2:47


----------



## Brewandque (Feb 13, 2022)

Hope I'm not too late.

LA 31
Cin 27
1:37 4th qtr


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 13, 2022)

Cincy 28
LA. 20

1:15 4th


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2022)

Good luck all


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2022)

Nick-IA said:


> LA 23
> Cincy 20
> :03 4th




Congrats for picking to score. I'll pm you with choices for a prize


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 13, 2022)

Congratulations 

 Nick-IA
 .


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats Nick


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## drdon (Feb 14, 2022)

Good job Nick!
Kinda nice to watch a game that I didn't have favorite in.

Don


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2022)

congratulations !!!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats Nick


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

Way to Go, Nick!!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 14, 2022)

Yeah, Nick! Congrats!


----------



## Smoke MD (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats Nick!!!


----------



## Nick-IA (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 14, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> In the fun of the superbowl we are going to do a giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 525604
> 
> ...


Too bad the RAMS won.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 14, 2022)

Inside information !  Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2022)

Humo18 said:


> Too bad the RAMS won.


Nah ,,, don't hate on the Rams . Now the owner , that's a different story . He's such a clown . Either way was fine with me . 
Congrats Nick .


----------



## Titch (Feb 14, 2022)

Seeing as youarev  all talking Superbowl, I watched it down here in Australia.
They kept talking of players being sacked, multiple times per game.
google took me on a Loop.
Can someone explain that to me please.?

Congratulations to the Comp winner on this site


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2022)

Titch said:


> players being sacked,



They are referring to the quarterback being tackled behind the line of scrimmage...  They call that a "sack"


----------



## Titch (Feb 14, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> They are referring to the quarterback being tackled behind the line of scrimmage...  They call that a "sack"


Thank You


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 14, 2022)

Titch, thanks for watching the Super Bowl. I played American football in my younger years. I realized later I played the wrong game when I found out rugby has hookers in the scrum!


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 15, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nah ,,, don't hate on the Rams . Now the owner , that's a different story . He's such a clown . Either way was fine with me .
> Congrats Nick .


Still don't like the LA Goats, bad taste in my mouth if you know what I mean.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't like goat try lamb.     

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 15, 2022)

Congrats Nick! That was my kinda ball game. Like games that come down to a final play. Blow out games usually lose me about 3rd quarter.
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 15, 2022)

Was a good game, halftime was certainly not my cup-of-tea.
Was good to see Stafford finally get the prize, but was pulling for Joe beings he was a local boy.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 15, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Don't like goat try lamb.
> 
> Warren


Ha, ha, ha....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks for the like Humo18 I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks, 912smoker for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------

